# Help Please. Blanket caught in tailgate latch



## osucowboy (Jan 20, 2009)

My wife accidentally closed the back hatch on my 2008 Pathfinder with a blanket in the way and it got caught in the latching mechanism. My Pathfinder has the rear hatch that releases with an electrical button and pulls itself fully shut when lowered into place. When I push the release button I can hear the mechanism working (actually works twice with a few seconds in between) but the hatch will not release. The blanket is really stuck, I can't pull it loose. I have pushed on the door from both sides while operating the release and still does not come loose.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

maybe have someone wiggle the blanket from the inside and maybe from the outside too while you're pressing the release button and see if you can somehow get it out of the mechanism. Obviously the blanket is stopping the mechanism from opening up properly so you just have to sort of play with it and see if you can move it somehow.


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

There should be an emergency mechanical release behind the rear panel plastic cover. 

Click Here


----------



## osucowboy (Jan 20, 2009)

Calimoxo2 said:


> There should be an emergency mechanical release behind the rear panel plastic cover.
> 
> Click Here


Does that actually open the back hatch or just unlock it?

I found the lever last night but was pulling up on it thinking it might open the hatch but with no sucess. Maybe I need to push down on it????


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

osucowboy said:


> Does that actually open the back hatch or just unlock it?
> 
> I found the lever last night but was pulling up on it thinking it might open the hatch but with no sucess. Maybe I need to push down on it????


Wow, only thing that came to mind is have someone kick the back door from the inside while someone trying to lift/open from the outside. 

If you plan on doing the above, I suggest getting a sheet of plywood to lessen a point blow to the plastic.

2nd idea, dealership?

3rd idea is extreme... jaws of life at a firehall.


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

It should actually allow you to open it.. it is designed to be an emergency release if you were somehow trapped inside and there was no power.... like upside down in a lake... you may have to force it open while holding the release handle...


----------

